

Show HN: We made mobile collaboration tool for IOS and Android to reduce email - saket123
http://doubledutch.me/pride.aspx

======
saket123
Good thing is- its Free! Its a tool for start-ups like ours. Here are some
benefits we have experienced by internally using this tool.

1.Reduce email, meetings and duplication of effort. With transparency comes
efficiency. Short status updates replace lengthy email threads and all-hands
meetings, and prevent multiple people from working on the same thing.

2.Keep your entire team up-to-date on customers and projects. Quick status
updates keep everyone in the know about critical business issues, and enable
real-time group collaboration and problem solving.

3.Build a culture of radical transparency and accountability. Empower your
team to create a workplace where trust, openness and achievement are
celebrated.

